# Slot Cars in Phoenix?



## togo33 (Feb 19, 2009)

Howdy all, 

I am just getting back into slot cars after years and years now that my Son is old enough. We're having a great time so far but I'm having a little trouble finding a good store / hobby shop in Phoenix that has a good selection of slot cars, parts, track and so on. eBay will only get you so far!! 

If anyone has any recommendations on good shops or even a resource that might lead me to a good shop they would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks much,
Togo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, good luck. Welcome back to the hobby. If your Phoenix stores falls through, you'll find quite a few resources on the web that offer up what you're looking for. Google slotcars and then just start hitting sites. You'll be surprised as to what's out there. They're also sponsors here on the BB that deal in slotcar stuff as well.  rr


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*You can try these places:*

Action Slot Car Raceway 
6005 North 16th Street 
Phoenix, AZ 85016 U.S.A. 
1-602-287-0148 

D & D Tuff Traxx Model Car Racing 
9333 East Apache Trail 
Unit No. 104 
Mesa, AZ 85207 U.S.A. 
1-480-986-2225 

Milezone's Toys 
6824 North 35th Avenue 
Phoenix, AZ 85017 U.S.A. 
1-602-864-3699 

Performance Hobbies 
2333 West Broadway 
Mesa, AZ 85202 U.S.A. 
1-602-964-4121 


BTW - Welcome and good luck with your search. 

Bob


----------



## Drag-HO (Feb 21, 2009)

*Slots in Phoenix*

The only one of those still around is Tuff Traxx.

There are some other sources of product in the Valley also.

What scale are you running? 

Do you want to race with a group?

There are several groups doing everything from 32nd scale to HO drags.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Tuff trax in Apache jct is the only 1/24 raceway and it has a new owner so things are good . For HO go to www.mmvhoracer.com for info on IHORA GOOD LUCK Al Thurman Qween Creek AZ


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

speedsports has a 1/32 track
www.speedsportsusa.net


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome back, not to many shops for us here in the desert. Speed Sports has some Tomy HO stuff in stock and the owners are great, he can order whatever you want. They have a 1/32 Scaley track in the warehouse and race on Wed., Fri. & Sat. nights. They are near 19th Ave & Deer Valley Rd. Hobby Bench has a few cars and sets both AW & Tomy & Hobby Town on 75th Ave & Mcdowell has cars & sets from both as well. There is a Hobby Town at Shea & Loop 101 that had alot of 1/32 stuff but I think they are out of business, I've been by there twice and the doors are locked, signs gone and lights are out, still full of stuff but nobody's home. If you come up with anything else please post it but I think I've been everyplace in the Valley. I've even been out to Tuff Trax a couple of times but they must not be open during the day. I picked up some 1/32nd cars so I could race at Speed Sports, it's nice to race like minded adults from time to time instead of just the kiddos.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Start with the on-line sites (stores/shops) to see what is available. Living in rural IN., I wanted to buy local, I started my search by going through the phone book. I called all the hobby shops/stores listed, including model train shops. Some of the train shop owners gave me leads. And said, even though they didn't cater to slot cars they would be willing to contact thier suppliers & order what I was looking for. I ran into a hobby shop affiliated with an on-line store and said I could order (through them) anything from the web-site at web prices plus tax vs no shipping charge. I placed a huge $ order and haggled over price and got a substancial discount. Point is, talk to the local shops and find out who is willing to help you. After all a sale is a sale. P.S. Don't forget to compair prices.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

H.O. racer said:


> I placed a huge $ order and haggled over price and got a substancial discount. Point is, talk to the local shops and find out who is willing to help you. After all a sale is a sale. P.S. Don't forget to compair prices.


Or, try to find some local racers that have done some of the leg work already and know which shops are slot friendly and which aren't, just like you did. BTW don't expect local guys to match web pricing, if you want web pricing buy it on the web, otherwise pay the extra $5-$10 and be happy their in the slot car business, a sale is a sale but some of the online shops are stupid cheap, they don't have the overhead or they have hugh local support, in AZ you'll be lucky to find a shop with more than 10 cars. 

I made it by Tuff Trax yesterday and talked to the manager for a while, real nice guy. They race every day except Thursday, no HO's but they run 1/24's and 1/32's. They open at noon with open track (I think he said $10 to race all day if you want) with scheduled races and events in the evenings & weekend. Lots of 1/24 suff and plenty of RTR 1/32 cars (lots of NASCARs). Check it out if you're out that way, they even rent cars and controllers if you don't have your own.


----------



## ItsaDryHeat (Jan 10, 2004)

Try Ace Hardware‎ 6959 E 22nd St, Tucson, AZ‎ - (520) 747-9473‎. I remember they had quite a bit of HO and 1/32 stuff in their back hobby store.

also try the Tucson show this April 5th; http://www.etmac.com/toyshow.html


----------

